# Where are files saved in Outlook 2003



## lc7collie (Aug 4, 2004)

I had trouble with my computers registry and couldn't access anything. I did a paralle install and was able to copy all the files off my hard drive before do a clean install. Since I have a palm was able to get my calendar and contacts back with no problem. I don't same my emails on the palm and I haven't done a save in quite a while. I would like to get the emails out of the data. I am running windows XP, with Office 2003. If I could find what file outlook saves emails I would be able to copy that folder.

Thanks


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

They are saved in your .PST file. I believe the default location for your .pst file is:

C:\Documents and Settings\user_id\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook 

Open this file in Outlook (File -> Open -> Outlook Data File). Also, if you made a backup onto a blank cd or dvd you'll also need to remove the 'read only' attribute on the file or you won't be able to open it.


----------



## lc7collie (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Sweetloop, was able to get me emails and my system is back up and running.


----------

